# Taylormade RBZ Hybrids



## needmoreclub (May 3, 2012)

Recently got the chance via AG/GM for a fitting (thanks again guys). Went with no expectations as i've always struggled with hybrids and reckoned i just couldn't use them. I was given a few to try and ended up with the RBZ (19&22 degrees, standard grip, regular shaft). It was a very close contest with these and the ping i20's (complete contrast as they're all black), i plumped for the RBZ's as i found them so easy to hit, ball flight was excellent after the pro gave me a hint on how to lower the ball flight, and a soft draw as well. It's now about six weeks since i took ownership and i've got to sing their praises, although i've never been a lover of 'white gear' i could easily get past this due to the performance on the course. Never having been a long hitter or strong player i find these penetrate into headwinds, as well as roll out, even my off center hits are good with considerable distance. Very easy to line up as well due to the black face contrast against the white head, lets just say that my 3&4 irons are in the darkness in my locker. Give the RBZ hybrids a go, best thing i've ever done golf wise, you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## garyinderry (May 4, 2012)

glad you like them. care to share the tip your pro gave you. i have a habbit of hitting most things high. keeping hybrids low would be nice. thinned one a mile straight today. lol


----------



## Hobbit (May 4, 2012)

Nice write up... and it will cost me money.

Got the RBZ 3 wood HL, which has to be the best fairway wood I've had for years. My old TM hybrid must be a real good age and its getting 'tired' now.


----------



## needmoreclub (May 6, 2012)

GID, He just advised that i was fanning the club open on the backswing and made me aware of it. Now i feel as if it's slightly closed on take away but the ball flight says otherwise.


----------



## needmoreclub (May 6, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			Nice write up... and it will cost me money.

Got the RBZ 3 wood HL, which has to be the best fairway wood I've had for years. My old TM hybrid must be a real good age and its getting 'tired' now.
		
Click to expand...

Go for it Hobbit, you won't regret it. Not cheap at Â£129 but performance of it convinced an old traditionalist like me it was the way forward.


----------



## icox54381 (May 6, 2012)

Hasanyone tried the RBZ driver?


----------



## needmoreclub (May 7, 2012)

icox54381 said:



			Hasanyone tried the RBZ driver?
		
Click to expand...



Yes i have icox, after the performance of the RBZ hybrids i felt i had to give the driver a go. Unfortunately i was not impressed by it, it certainly rolls out a bit further than most, but not enough to justify forking out Â£199 for it as my Mizuno JPX 800 driver is every bit as good as it. I really wanted it to be better but it wasn't for me, but give it a go and see for yourself.


----------

